# Window Treatments



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm in the process of renovating my apartment and when done, I will be adding a whole bunch of products from GIK to the listening/viewing area. I have been reading a bunch and have had a number of conversations with Frank at GIK and I'm pretty sure that we've come up with a good plan to start with. There will be a combination of bass traps, absorption (including some of their very cool Art Panels) and diffusion at locations already discussed with Frank.

There is one issue that I have not addressed yet and that is a fairly large window in the area. The wall on the left side of the listening area is 12' and it has a 4 pane picture window that is 11'. The sill is 26" from the floor and the window goes from there up another 58". There will definitely be part a first reflection point on this window. I can treat the area below the window with absorption but what to do on the window portion? I know that heavy drapes will help a little bit, although not very much, and I really don't want to have the drapes drawn all the time anyway.

I've noticed the following product on RPG's website and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with it? If so, your opinions would be much appreciated! I would also welcome any other ideas and opinions as well.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers!

Brent

http://www.rpginc.com/residential/pdfs/ClearsorberBrochure2t.pdf


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

It looks interesting certainly. It doesn't have very good high frequency absorption characteristics but it's better than nothing certainly. Curtains on top of that would help the situation in the high frequencies and shouldn't impede the performance provided they don't touch the membrane.

Bryan


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I have 2" OC703 panels behind the drapes. Put them on the floor when the drapes are open.

Kal


----------



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

bpape said:


> It looks interesting certainly. It doesn't have very good high frequency absorption characteristics but it's better than nothing certainly. Curtains on top of that would help the situation in the high frequencies and shouldn't impede the performance provided they don't touch the membrane.
> 
> Bryan


Hi Bryan,

Thanks for the reply! I also think the product looks interesting and I agree that although the absorption characteristics aren't ideal, it's better than nothing. I've been thinking that I could treat that first reflection point with one of your 242 panels on one of your custom wood stands and move it in and out of the way as required. I was also thinking that it would help the acoustics if that whole window had some sort of absorption and that's where the Clearsorber would come in (and still be able to see out the window)...what do you think?

BTW, I really like the new Elite Poly's that you brought out and will definitely be incorporating a couple of them. Is there any chance that you will be offering them with similar finish options as with the Elite Panels?

Cheers!

Brent


----------



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I have 2" OC703 panels behind the drapes. Put them on the floor when the drapes are open.
> 
> Kal


Hi Kal,

Thanks for the reply! Your suggestion is certainly an option but my main concern is what will happen to my acoustics when the drapes are open. In my reply to Byan above, I mentioned using one of their 2" panels on a stand and move it around as needed. Not ideal having to move it around but I guess we have to make compromises to achieve the results we would like. I'm still thinking that having the Clearsorber blinds for the whole window would be helpful as well...what do you think?

Cheers!

Brent


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Brent

You could certainly do a panel or 2 on stands that are movable as required and use that other on the whole window. 

As for the Poly's, lemme see if we could potentially get some to you with no finish on them and you could stain as you prefer.

Bryan


----------



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

bpape said:


> Hi Brent
> 
> You could certainly do a panel or 2 on stands that are movable as required and use that other on the whole window.
> 
> ...


Hi Bryan,

Thanks for the opinions!

Yes, unfinished Poly's could work!

Cheers!

Brent


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

I just talked with Glenn. Getting them unfinished isn't a problem when you're ready.

Bryan


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

captainbrent said:


> Hi Kal,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Your suggestion is certainly an option but my main concern is what will happen to my acoustics when the drapes are open. In my reply to Byan above, I mentioned using one of their 2" panels on a stand and move it around as needed. Not ideal having to move it around but I guess we have to make compromises to achieve the results we would like. I'm still thinking that having the Clearsorber blinds for the whole window would be helpful as well...what do you think?
> 
> ...


I rarely open my drapes fully and, when I do, I am not listening to music. Besides, those Clearsorber blinds need to have 4" cavity in order to do much below 1KHz, so they do not interest me. Also, they do compromise visibility anyway.

Kal


----------



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

bpape said:


> I just talked with Glenn. Getting them unfinished isn't a problem when you're ready.
> 
> Bryan


Cool! Thanks for checking on that Bryan, I appreciate it. I'm working at sea at the moment but hope to order soon. I'll definitely be in touch when I'm ready.

Cheers!

Brent


----------



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

Kal Rubinson said:


> I rarely open my drapes fully and, when I do, I am not listening to music. Besides, those Clearsorber blinds need to have 4" cavity in order to do much below 1KHz, so they do not interest me. Also, they do compromise visibility anyway.
> 
> Kal


Hi Kal,

Thanks, I appreciate your input! Unfortunately, or fortunately, which ever way you look at it, I like having drapes open a lot...like the sunlight and views. The blinds that they show on the brochure are the translucent models but they do offer a transparent model as well. I'm waiting on a quote for these things and if they are reasonable I might just try them out as an experiment. If I do get them, I will post my findings whether they make any noticeable difference or not.

Cheers!

Brent


----------



## captainbrent (Mar 13, 2009)

FWIW and if anyone is at all interested, the quote that I received for this product is absolutely stupidly expensive...not even worth considering!!! :coocoo:


----------

